# Sticky  2004 Kioti AK2240



## willys55

2004 Kioti AK2240 , at least that is what it says on the paperwork from the dealer in Texas.

So here is the question, followed by more questions in the extreme near future.

Another member of the fire department bought this machine new in 2004 from a dealer in Texas, which I believe at the time was the only one.......then he had it shipped here to sussex county, NJ. Long story short, after the first year he has gone through 3 starters, 3 alternators and a set of glow plugs, the key broke off in the ignition switch so a local garage bypassed it for him, but never gave a power source to the gauges so nothing else worked, he cant remember if the injectors were ever replaced or not. So other than the fact that he feels he bought a pile of junk that is hard to get parts for, he also is not mechanically inclined, not in the least. Zero maintenance and hardly ever checks fluid levels.

Any-who, a couple a days ok he approached me about looking at his tractor because it was loosing power and smoking, he said "so-and-so said you repair tractors, and told me to ask you"....[ oh how nice I thought to myself ]. About 5 days went by before I had a hole in my day and could take a look, BUT, he was impatient and although I said leave it in the barn till I get there, he decided to use it anyway, and it completely shut down on him after a half hour of moving round bales ( I hate round bales ) .

I get there, and the first thing I notice when I raise the hood is that the engine is covered in rust colored burnt on coolant residue, it's everywhere. You know how many times it takes a boil over to do that?! The oil was about two quarts to high and the radiator was completely empty. He brings me a pail of water to poor in, so I ask him how many times do you add just water, and he says all the time when I go to use it, , as he pours it in the water starts pouring out behind the injection pump, the freeze out plugs where GONE.

Anyway, I figured I would at least see if it would start, he keep hitting the starter with start button until it finally did start, (flywheel must be missing a few teeth or badly galled) Idle was smooth and no smoke until about a minute later and just started pouring out the vent.
I shut it down and told him he needed a rebuild, a radiator and injectors just to begin with, dont know about the flywheel till I get the engine out.

So, after all that, Should I decline to help him? or should I take it on? It's outside my wheel house, but a diesel is a diesel.....my biggest concern is finding parts, that plus the fact that this machine is not listed on the website.


----------



## willys55

Almost forgot, as everyone else in my neck of the woods, he is short on cash and short on patience.


----------



## thepumpguysc

NOT REALLY a tough call.. The worse "customer" you can have is the one who tells you he doesn't have any money.. Lol
Its not ALWAYS about money tho.. sometimes you just like a challenge, I know I do.
Just make it PERFECTLY CLEAR.. "I'll take it on BUT.. I'll work on it AT MY LEISURE.. NOT yours"..
IF you "NEED" the machine quick.. get someone else to do it.!!!
It looks like your gonna have a "project" stored in your garage for a long time..??
Cuz YOU'RE gonna have to do all the leg work.. finding parts.. letting him know how much they are.. squeezing money out of him, waiting for the money.. ordering the parts.. waiting for them to show up.. on & on..


----------



## thepumpguysc

I have a friend who "was" a crane mechanic.. NOT AFRAID to tear into ANYTHING..
Gave it all up to go farming.. BUT still takes projects on the side.. & has THAT is his moto.. "SURE I can do it.. but it might take a month.. before I can even LOOK at it"..
"& I'm not going to YOUR PLACE.. as long as its in MY YARD, I'll look at it when I can"..
& it works out for him..


----------



## DK35vince

I wouldn't touch it, but that's your call.
With no water and non functioning gauges it was likely severely over heated multiple times,its probably toast.
Its hard to fix stupid.
First thing you need to do to get parts is find out what model it is.
Never heard of a Kioti AK 2240. They never made that model that I'm aware of.


----------



## willys55

I have searched the net, and it appears that the model number is for the euro version of the ck20, but the hood and grill look different from the photos


----------



## DK35vince

willys55 said:


> I have searched the net, and it appears that the model number is for the euro version of the ck20, but the hood and grill look different from the photos


I'm still confused.
This guy is claiming he bought this tractor when it was new (A Euro version) from a Kioti dealer in Texas??


----------



## willys55

yup, I saw the receipts


----------



## DK35vince

Far as I can tell the Euro version of the Kioti CK 20 is the Daedong CK 20.
Can't find anything on an AK 2240


----------



## DK35vince

Closest thing I can find is they made a LB 2204 from 1986-88
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/5/3/1533-kioti-lb2204-photos.html


----------



## DK35vince

DK35vince said:


> Closest thing I can find is they made a LB 2204 from 1986-88
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/5/3/1533-kioti-lb2204-photos.html


And an LK 2554 from 1994-2005 according to Tractordata.


----------



## thepumpguysc

....and IT begins.. LOL!!!!


----------



## willys55




----------



## BrkMstr

Pay as you go - he wants you to fix it in the blind - do like attorneys - have him give you a retainer of 300 to 500 - work on it till it's gone and have him re-supply the fund - he's welcome to take it any time he's not satisfied - you have your funds, he can determine how much he wants to continue to spend at each replenishement - no hard feelings - no worry about not being paid.....


----------

